# Cuddles with Hercules



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought I would add some more pics of my boy Hercules, this time doing his favorite activity, cuddling! Enjoy everyone! [attachment=2:26jyif5x]Herc cuddle.JPG[/attachment:26jyif5x][attachment=1:26jyif5x]Hercsleeping.JPG[/attachment:26jyif5x][attachment=0:26jyif5x]Don't worry, his nails have since been cut! Towel cuddle.JPG[/attachment:26jyif5x]


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

And here are a couple more.[attachment=2:1t1jz5js]Towel cuddle leg.JPG[/attachment:1t1jz5js][attachment=1:1t1jz5js]Herc cuddle 2.JPG[/attachment:1t1jz5js][attachment=0:1t1jz5js]Peek a boo!.JPG[/attachment:1t1jz5js]


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

What a cutie! I love his cute sleepy little face. Pepper is a cuddler, too, but he always looks cranky when he's sleepy, aha.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> What a cutie! I love his cute sleepy little face. Pepper is a cuddler, too, but he always looks cranky when he's sleepy, aha.


Herc sometimes looks cranky too, but in most of these pics he was watching 'One Tree Hill' with me, and for some reason he's always happy when that shows on! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He is precious! I love his sweet little face. All the pictures I have of Cholla are sleepy. Gotta love the cuddlers!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> He is precious! I love his sweet little face. All the pictures I have of Cholla are sleepy. Gotta love the cuddlers!!


I'm so glad he's a cuddler, that's the best part of my day.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He looks so happy! So cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

All the pictures are adorable: sleepy baby. The second picture looks like a curled up fetus. Heeeeeeeeee


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> The second picture looks like a curled up fetus. Heeeeeeeeee


You are so right :lol: it's my favorite


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

